# Best Aires on Route from Calais to vendee



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all
Planning our next 2013 holiday will be driving from Calais to vendee
Can anyone recommend any good Aires on Route


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Depends on what time and day you expect to leave Calais and how long you like to drive each day.
Have you sussed out the route you intend taking as that would help too. :wink:


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi
Will be arriving at Calais at 10am and will be using the toll roads via rouen, le man's, angers, will be looking to drive around 100 _ 150 miles a day


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Pont de L'Arche would be a good first stop, about 150mls from Calais, or Oissel but its only got 2 places...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11100

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4664

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

La Mailleraye sur Seine is one of our favourites in the Rouen area. Oissel is lovely, but as Peejay said, only 2 places. Broglie, south of Rouen, is a lovely aire with the town a 10 minute walk away.

We personally don't like the Le Mans aire (very busy, and dog poo alley), but Montbizot, about 20km to the North, is lovely and quiet.

Bouchemaine is a motorhome campsite - a campsite which has been stripped back for use by motorhomes only. It has a great riverside walk / cycle path into Angers.

Gerald


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Gace just off the A28 between Rouen and Le Mans very handy and nice town, park in car park after 5pm. Cleres and Montville North of Rouen nice as well.

Martin


----------

